# Crossover activo 3 vias sustractivo



## crimson (Abr 18, 2013)

Hace muchos años atrás, la revista Elektor presentó un filtro activo sustractivo teóricamente casi ideal, la diferencia de fase entre filtros era nula a la frecuencia de corte y los cortes eran perfectos, dado que había un solo filtro, el pasabajos, y el pasaaltos se formaba al restar la señal total a éste. Siempre me intrigó, y ahora tuve tiempo para armar una plaqueta y probarla. La única referencia que tenía de estos filtros era mala, y era de Rodd Elliot, pero leyendo detenidamente el artículo, no toma en cuenta el "filtro pasatodo con igual comportamiento en fase que el filtro pasabajos", así que simulé primro el circuito con y sin filtro "pasa todo" y sí, hay diferencias. Veamos el artículo original para ver de qué se trata:














Bueno, hasta aquí el artículo, les dejo la placa en .pdf para hacerla a la plancha, no la de Elektor, sino una que hice a propósito más sencilla.
Aquí está la vista de la placa lado cobre:



Aquí la disposición de componentes:


Y el circuito detallado:
Ver el archivo adjunto 3viassch.bmp
El asunto es... ¿cumple con lo que promete? A primera vista sí, el desfase entre filtros en el punto de corte no es nulo, pero es muy pequeño, diría de unos pocos grados:



Fíjense en la curva de lisajous:

Es de destacar que el desfase se mantiene así de bajo y constante durante toda la evolución sobre el punto de corte, hasta ahí vamos bien. En ambos puntos de corte se comporta igual, éstos están en 500 y 5000 c/s, para modificarlos hay que leer el artículo.
¿Distorsiona? No, fíjense en la señal a 6.000 Hz:

¿Y cómo suena? Para probarlo hice un montaje con una Peavey CS-800X para graves y una ZKX MT500 para medios y agudos, con una torre de baffles Samson RS 15, si bien no es la instalación ideal, es lo que había. Así que lo tuve andando un buen rato escuchando variada música y realmente funciona muy bien:

¿Qué les puedo decir?... Es relativamente sencillo, funciona bien, no sé si será perfecto o no, pero a mi modesto gusto por el audio anda bien. Me gustaría si alguien más se anima a armarlo para que me dé una segunda opinión.
Como diría una famosa modelo mononeuronal argentina:
"...¡¡¡ Lo dejo a tu criterio...!!   "
Saludos C


----------



## elbausa (May 3, 2013)

gracias por el aporte se ve muy bien me gustaria saber si el pbc del crossover esta listo para imprimir


----------



## crimson (May 3, 2013)

Hola elbausa, gracias por comentar. Teóricamente el .pdf debe salir con la medida exacta, que es 117mm x 60mm. La placa está a espejo, lista para transferir por el método de la plancha.
Saludos C


----------



## Bilbon (Dic 13, 2016)

Hola crimson! Hace meses vengo buscando un proyecto de crossover activo, y recién hoy encontré este tema aqui. Ya lo conocia al circuito (tengo el pdf del articulo de Elektor hace unos años) pero no consigo decidirme cual hacer. Estoy con dudas entre el de Rod Elliot, el de Silicon Chip y otro de Elektor de enero de 1988 (Linkwitz-Riley). Mi mayor problema es que mi sistema tiene un subwoofer, entonces la sección de bajos del crossover de 3 vias tendria que tener un pasa altas alrededor de 80Hz. Pienso poner un botón que tenga la opción de poner ese filtro en el circuito (para usar el sistema con el subwoofer) o sacarlo del circuito (bypass, para usar sin subwoofer). Este filtro substractivo es muy interesante, mi duda es si es posible sumarle un pasa altas en la sección de los bajos. Alguna idea?


----------



## crimson (Dic 13, 2016)

Hola Bilbon, yo armaría el de Rodd Elliot, éste lo armé por pura curiosidad y funciona, pero no tiene una superioridad evidente con respecto al filtro Linkwitz convencional, no hay que complicarse inútilmente.
Saludos C


----------



## Bilbon (Dic 14, 2016)

Ok...gracias por la respuesta! Armaré el de Rodd entonces....


----------

